# Which Freeze-Dried Foods? 1 Month Supply



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I started my food reserves by buying extra canned goods at the grocery store and rotating my stock (and I will continue to do so for the long haul). Then I decided to add several cases of MRE's to the stockpile as well as a few cases of 3600 calorie emergency ration bars, both of which have an approx. 5 year shelf life. That is when I decided that I also wanted to add freeze dried foods to my supply. I have been buying Augason Farms 1 month supply kits. They provide 281 servings of food in a 6 gallon bucket (approx. 1800 calories a day for 30 days) but they also include a self-filtering water bottle (100 gallons worth) and a fuel source for cooking. Total cost per bucket with shipping is $108. 

Now they may call it the 1 month kit, and it is for one person, but I am not feeding one person. In my house one of these kits is really more like a 4 day kit. But I do love the ease and duration of storage. I am currently buying 1 kit a month along with the canned goods, but it is going to take me a long time to get to the 1 year mark at this rate. Do you have another less expensive source for a similar amount of freeze dried foods?


----------



## hillobeans (May 17, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I started my food reserves by buying extra canned goods at the grocery store and rotating my stock (and I will continue to do so for the long haul). Then I decided to add several cases of MRE's to the stockpile as well as a few cases of 3600 calorie emergency ration bars, both of which have an approx. 5 year shelf life. That is when I decided that I also wanted to add freeze dried foods to my supply. I have been buying Augason Farms 1 month supply kits. They provide 281 servings of food in a 6 gallon bucket (approx. 1800 calories a day for 30 days) but they also include a self-filtering water bottle (100 gallons worth) and a fuel source for cooking. Total cost per bucket with shipping is $108.
> 
> Now they may call it the 1 month kit, and it is for one person, but I am not feeding one person. In my house one of these kits is really more like a 4 day kit. But I do love the ease and duration of storage. I am currently buying 1 kit a month along with the canned goods, but it is going to take me a long time to get to the 1 year mark at this rate. Do you have another less expensive source for a similar amount of freeze dried foods?


I think those Auggie Farms 1-month kits are around $80 at Wal Mart, if I remember correctly. For a while, they were on sale for $60. If you've got a store nearby that stocks em, you might be able to save a few bucks.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> I think those Auggie Farms 1-month kits are around $80 at Wal Mart, if I remember correctly.


They used to be $80 each at my local Walmart but they dropped them. The last time I checked the Walmart website they were $99 with free site to store delivery, but with tax it costs about the same as just having them shipped to my house. I might just have to suck it up and start buying 2-3 a month.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

One of the things we do as a group is taste test foods for storage. It helps when you have new people come in to have them try some of the stuff like Mountain House, Wise, or the private brands from Emergency Essentials etc. If you store a bunch of stuff you cannot stand to eat it makes no sense. Trying some sample packets of the food will tell you several things. One is most brands grossly overestimate the serving sizes and some of them taste like cardboard. Find the stuff you like to eat since it may be what you have to eat. 

One thing I would warn you is about MRE meals. They are extremely heat sensitive. One month in your car trunk and they are toast nutrition wise. there is a chart put out by the US military regarding shelf life of MREs as it relates to heat and storage. 

Good prepping. GB


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks. We got a few samples of the stuff we are currently buying and it was okay, not 5 star dining but edible. We store our MRE's in the Man Cave which is always cool and dehumidified, but that is a good reminder. I did some web surfing this morning and it seems per serving that what we are buying is about the best value out there. I am still hoping someone comes along and proves me wrong!


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

I just got in some of the Shelf Reliance food I ordered from the party I attended. I really like the test tasteing we did =)

You might want to look into their Q program. It's an automatic shipping option. You set the monthly limit you want to pay, select the products you want and then they ship you your selections every month. I'm sure I'm dumbing that down ALOT =)

After I test some more of their stuff I'll probably sign up for it. 

Oh and I LOVE their fruit!!!!


----------



## razorback (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh and the Q has different pricing than just their website so don't let that scare ya away.


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Freeze dried eggs, eggs and bacon, milk, taters, and many more things like that. Cheaper and eaiser to get in large quanties.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Check Sams club online. I just ordered a few different buckets, some have free shipping and no taxes to TN. 

Has anyone actually tried eating some of the augson or other dehydrated foods?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have sampled a few of the Augason Farms entrees and they were good. I would rank Mountain House a little better in taste & texture, but the Augason Farms stuff is worth the price I pay for it.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

If you are looking for more ingredients rather than already prepared foods Honeyville Grains is a good company. Shipping is only $4.49 total no matter what or how much you buy. Sign up for their emails and you get a coupon code every month for 15% off entire order.

http://honeyvillegrain.com/products/Products.html


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

I love Honeyville Grains as well. Usually order two or three #10 cans at a time(depends on my budget for that month). Have gotten meats, potatoes, butter, cheese, powdered milk. Very tastey and I like the flexibility of putting my own ingredients together versus a pouch of prepared food. I'm sure there may be times that a quick heat and serve will be well appreciated. I do have a stash of canned soups, raviolie, spagettios, etc.


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

I buy Auguson Farms as that is the only thing avail. at china mart. However, I also have a stock of spam, canned hams, gravy mixes, bread mixes and ingredients, soups, canned veggies, coffee and many more things that we already eat. Oh, lots of egg noodles, rice , beans. there is way to much too list, but a simple rule, is to buy what you eat. Also, you may want to lay in a large supply of t.p. If you have women in your house, ladies hygiene things


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Emergency Essentials has group specials every month that are cheaper plus have free shipping so, for example, this month one item is #10 cans of MH diced apples for $12 a can when you buy 12 cans with free shipping. Dehydrated carrot slices are $8. We stock up on items this way & it's pretty cheap. MH #10 cans are on sale this month too but I've never compared prices.


----------



## TexasPatriot (Jun 24, 2012)

We use Shelf Reliance as well. It is the only company we know of that you can earn money from what you are going to purchase anyway. The product is super and the customer service is great too. 
We have compared Shelf Reliance products with the other brands and have continued to use Shelf Reliance.
The Q is a great way to stock up your supply on a budget. 
We also use the product almost daily to get used to cooking and preparing with it.

This link is for my wife's website. She is a consultant for Shelf Reliance and can help you with any questions you might have. We liked it so much we signed up and make others aware of this great product.

www.myfoodstore.shelfreliance.com


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I do not have much freeze dried stuff in my preps. The stuff I do have is ingredients so I can make my own meals. For example, I have 10# cans of meat, chicken, cheese, butter, etc. Through experimenting, I found that making meals with the ingredients tastes MUCH better than the prepackaged meals. You can also save a ton of money doing it this way.


----------

